#    :    3  (9 ) 2007.

## .

*,* *    3  (9 ) 2007*.        .

      3

----------


## .

,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?
* 1.  *     (    ),  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 * .     21.08.07 N 192*) - *  15* . * ,     !*            ,     (  ).  -1151058, (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  22  (.. 20  - )*.     (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  25*        ,     (      ) (  ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.*            (      ) (  ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  *.* ,      ,   .         * 2.   :*    (    ),  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 * .     21.08.2007  192*) - *  15 .  ,     !*          ,     (  ).  -1151058, (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  22  (.. 20  - ).*           (  ).  Ė1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .     19.12.2006 N 177)  *  22  (.. 20  - ) .     25* .       ,     (      ) (  ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* .           (      ) (  ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  *.* .,      ,   . .  1    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115) - *  30 * (  )    .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115) - *  30 * (  )* 3.     :*     (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  25 .*       , *   ,         *  (      ) (  ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* .* 4.     :* 
,     3 :
    (    ),  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 * .     21.08.07 N 192*) - *  15* . * ,     !*          ,     (  ).  -1151058.(    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  22  (.. 20  - )*.* 5.     :*           (  ).  Ė1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .     19.12.2006 N 177)  *  22  (.. 20  - ) .    25 .*       , *   ,         *  (      ) (  ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* * 6.     :* 
,     5 :
    (    ).  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .      21.08.2007  192) - *  15* .          ,     (  ).  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  22  (.. 20  - )*.

----------


## Maxim54

> [*]   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 * .     21.08.07 N 192*) - *  15* . * ,     !*[*]          ,    .  -1151058, (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  22  (.. 20  - )*.


   - ,  **

----------


## .

.       ?

----------


## aleks_v

2007       ?

----------

4-        ?

----------


## Notta

> 


  :yes: 

**, .  3      :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

6,

----------


## .

,   .

----------

,      .    -  .     ,     , ,  ,       . .    , ,    ? 
 1.    ,     .      .
 1.    , ..    ,     .      +   ,   .
 ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Drimka

,  .  :Smilie:  **      .    ,  ,  - .

----------

;  .

----------

*. *    !      ,       .

----------

....       ?      ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## .

?

----------


## Larik

.  ,  : , , .    1.    .......
,   ?         .......   ,    "0".

----------


## .

, .      


> ,   **   ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .


  ,    -      :Frown:      .

----------

> ,


      10.10.2005 03-11-05/78:
"... ,        ,   . 44 ,                 ,      ..."
 :
",               ,       ,            .
  ( )       ()       (. 2 . 3 . 44 )."
                        .
     ,        ,                .

----------


## .

,     .      ?   ?
      .    ,      ,     .    ?

----------


## solnywko

,     ! -,    :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------


## Larik

3, 6,

----------


## solnywko

,     140    ! ,   ? ()

, )

----------


## Vlad_B

,    ?

----------


## nickel-1

,              ,    ?

----------


## Larik

> ,              ,    ?

----------


## nickel-1

, ?

----------


## Larik



----------

,        1,2 ?

----------


## .

? ?        ?

----------

, . ,    .

----------


## .

(    ),      .

----------

.

----------

> .

----------


## .

,      -   , ,      .      .      . ,    ,   .

----------

.
     .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F1%F0%E5%E4%F3

----------


## .

.    .          :Smilie:  
 ,         ,     .

----------

> .    .


 ,

----------

...       ,        .  ,           
http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r122_01.htm
http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r122_02.htm

----------

. .   / ,  ,         0? (   -  .)      ?

----------


## .

?     ?

----------

.

----------


## .

> 


    - ,       ?

----------

.  ,    .

----------


## .

..     ,      ?  .
 -  .

----------


## Micom

,          .....    ??

----------


## .

*Micom*,  ,     ?    ,    .

----------

, ,           ?

----------


## .



----------

,    ,                  (     2).       .

----------

62  10.07.07

----------


## Larik

**,     () ,        .....

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

____ -  ,    2007   (  )     ?
____     ,   2007   150  .

----------


## Etem

!
  ,   ,   ,     :     ,   /,          ,    ,           . 
 ,  -,              ?

----------


## .

*ADSemenov.ru*, 1848   .  ,   1967   - 1232 . 
*Etem*,        .           - - .

----------


## Etem

> *Etem*,        .           - - .


!    ?

----------


## .



----------

> *ADSemenov.ru*, 1848   .  ,   1967   - 1232 . 
> .


   , !

----------


## Larik

12.03.2007  156 "     2007 "

----------

,      ???  ..   (6%)  2003 .       ?     .

----------


## .

17   .    -     .     ,     , ,  .    6%.     ?

----------


## .

> ?


 



> 6%.


     .         5-   ,   .   ,          .  ,    .

----------


## .

:Frown:  
      ?

----------


## komcat

(, , 6%)          , ,     .  0      002  (,      ).    (, , , , ) .
         ?

----------


## .

> 


 
*komcat*,   ,    - .     ...

----------


## komcat

> *komcat*,   ,    - .     ...


 ,    :Smilie:

----------

(15%)?

----------


## Larik

2
    .  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    25

----------

,    ...     -    ",      ",  .26  , , .    ,    .      .... ?

----------


## Larik

,      () .  :



> 2
>     .  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    25

----------

,    - :Embarrassment:   .: , .      
:
,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .
  19

----------

,          :Frown:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ... ,        ...


____    ?

----------

30  2006 . N 268-

----------


## Larik

> ,


    20.08.2007 .  -3-13/495@

     ,     ,        ,    (  XML) ( 4)

    3  7  80              10.07.2007  62     ()       :

1.     ,     ,        ,    (  XML) ( 4)  LXXXIII.      ()   ( 01). XSD        
2. ,           ()            2007 .
3.            ...



..

----------

!!!    6%-   (.140)-  ?
  -     ?       9 ?   .080      ,    .120   .130??
   ...  -     -2?

----------


## Larik

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=99709
  9 , ..   .

----------

-  , .   .      :Big Grin:   .

----------

, ,      !??

----------


## .

.        .

----------


## cep

6%?    -  !
!

----------


## maximka

,   ???? !!!!

----------


## maximka

28.05.2007   - 15 %,   6%        ?  ,  ??  .

----------


## .

>

----------


## .

,         !

----------


## Vismis

6%  .
   4-.    ,    ,   I    .
, ,      4  12  ? 
 , ,   ..  .    66  ,  1 .

 !

----------


## Katerina3783

.   ? ,         ,        ?

----------


## .

*Katerina3783*,      .     .

----------


## Katerina3783

.          :yes: .         . :1)  , ,   2) ,  ,  ( ),  3)  (+   ),    :Baby:

----------


## Larik

> 6%  .
>    4-.    ,    ,   I    .
> , ,      4  12  ? 
>  , ,   ..  .    66  ,  1 .
> 
>  !


 4, 9, 10

----------


## Larik

> .         .         . :1)  , ,   2) ,  ,  ( ),  3)  (+   ),


 1

----------

? 1,096?

----------


## .

,       ,   ,   .      ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## ZEBRAVAL

!

 1152017 17.01.2006 7  19.12.2006  176
         1152017
    1152017        ,   ?

----------


## Larik

.     19.12.2006  176,    .

----------


## .

> .


 
 ,       ,   ?  ?

----------


## Larik



----------


## .

> ? 1,096?

----------

3  ( , . ,  20  ).
   : "   3      -   " (,   ,   ).
       ,  ,     , ,       .   "?",    ,        ,    .   ,    .
 ,              ( ,  -    ), ,    ,     .            .          50%  ,   2008 . -  100% .        .          . 
            (     ,         ) ,  , , ,   ,    ... !     ,    .
, ,  (+  +  =  6 .. ,    +   -).      ..!  ,       ..  ,   ,     ,    :     NN      200   1 ,       .  -   .
       , .       ,    ,    .        :Frown: ((
       .
     - . ,    .       .
 !     ,  ,              .  -  ,    ??
         ""?
,    , .
        ,       .

----------

,           ,      ,     .   ,   (      )       !

----------

> 


   1   1=1,241. ?

----------


## .

.

----------

(  )    : , , .

     ,       ?
 :Frown:      ?

----------


## .

**,   ?

----------

> **,   ?


 ,

----------


## .

9    ,

----------

. ,    6%
1)   2 -,         2 ,       2   1   ?
2)        2.1.,   -     ,           -     1.10.07   15.10.07( / 15).

   2       ,       12 
3)   ,	     3    1.10.07    15.10.07?(    0,20%  )

----------


## .

1. 1
2.  15.10 
3.  1.10.

----------


## cep

.       " ( )".
   ( 2)  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381
      3 ,    3(  6?)    - 9.
    ,   .      ?

----------


## .

,  ,    6  9. . ,   ,       ,       :Smilie:

----------


## cep

.      - 950 .     460   ?

----------


## .

?   ?   462

----------


## cep

> ?   ?   462


...  462 .   ?

     ...

  :
2   10000  (  462)
3    15000  (  462)
  3  (.  9  )       15000  25000 ?

----------


## .

> ...  462 .


 



> 2   10000  (  462)
> 3    15000  (  462)


      ,  .    9 .       9 ,   .

----------


## cep

!
   -.      .       ?

----------


## .

?   -   .

----------

> 1. 1
> 2.  15.10 
> 3.  1.10.


, 
      0,20%       ?

----------


## Larik

.   . 14 -

----------

> .   . 14 -




,   280    14
   15 -     - 280,      ?

----------


## .

,     .       , , ,   .      ,     .

----------

,   10.07      ,        .  -?   ,   -     (    ),    ,   !
    ...          ??
 ,       "  010",     -          (, , ),     ?
 !!!

----------


## Larik

,    () .

----------


## !

, ,     2.1 "  ..."   :
     08.07,    ,  12.07,    , ..  .
,    9 ,     ,     010  9 .   . 010  6 .+ . 011  9 .
    ,    012 ( 1 .)

 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    () .


    ?    ?  ,   ,   ,         .

----------

!  10.07   ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

> !  10.07   ,


 :yes:

----------

( 6%+) :
1) 4-
2) 
3)  
4) 
5)  1
6)  2
?   - ?

----------


## vpv

:

             ?

----------


## Olga.

> 


  ,     


>

----------

> !  10.07   ,


..    :      6%   3-               ,        1152070    3-    010,  1151085?

----------


## solnywko

> , ,     2.1 "  ..."   :
>      08.07,    ,  12.07,    , ..  .
> ,    9 ,     ,     010  9 .   . 010  6 .+ . 011  9 .
>     ,    012 ( 1 .)


   , ,  ,    15      "",  ,     (,   15)...   .

----------


## .

> 1152070    3-    010,  1151085


 1151085,  1152017

----------


## Galateya

*.*, 

 .  .      4,5 (     +), ,    4,5  (  1  )      ,  ?  ? .  .

----------

> 1151085,  1152017


..   1152017    3- ?

----------


## Galateya

,        ?

----------


## .

**,   ,   .
*Galateya*,      .    



> ,


  ?   .

----------

> **,   ,   .


! 
  -     1151085        -   .  ,      .

----------


## Galateya

> **,   ,   .
> *Galateya*,      .    
>   ?   .




? ?

----------

,    ?
1  .
    ?

----------

,     .  ( 15%+ )   .  . .  :
1)       "  ..."   ? -,---    ?
2)    ?
3)   .   .      ?
4)    1151058   30, 40       ?
5)  ,  2.3     ? . - 
6)    2-       ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. 
3. ,   .    
4.  
5.   
6.     .        :Frown:

----------

, !   .   1 ,  .  1  30 .     ?

----------

,        ?

----------


## !

> , ,  ,    15      "",  ,     (,   15)...   .


.      2 ?

  ,     15.    .  
  ?  ?

----------

,     .    1    5   (O0660407.001, .002, .003, .004, 005)    ?   5      2 ?

----------


## cep

-  ?




> ,     .    1    5   (O0660407.001, .002, .003, .004, 005)    ?   5      2 ?

----------


## .

> ?


 



>

----------


## TABCOM

.      ,     .  ,   -      .   .          .      ,    .  ,   "    ",  28.08.07 .    -  .    /  .         /.       .   1     .             ,    ,    , .     .   ,  .          ?

----------

> ,     .    1    5   (O0660407.001, .002, .003, .004, 005)    ?   5      2 ?


    2    ,     ,     !!!       ,     ,    ...      ..
     3      ((

----------


## .

?      .     -     ,

----------

> ,     .      ?   ?
>       .    ,      ,     .    ?


    07.09.2007 . N 03-11-04/3/355

" ,                         150       ,    346_28                ."

         ,    ,        , .
,  ,   .

----------


## Limbo

.           ,        100 .   . .  Larik! @}->--

----------


## .

** ,    ,     ?   ,      -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Qwert900

> [*]           ,     (  ).  -1151058, (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  22  (.. 20  - )*.


, ,        1-   2- ?
    1-   2-?

----------


## .

1  ,  .       .

----------


## Qwert900

*.*, ,    2 .,   1 .   . ,       ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## karosta

15,    4  9,10  
       "" ?

----------

6%.       ?     ?

----------

> ** ,    ,     ?   ,      -


  11,13   ,   ,          ,      ,    .

----------


## .

,         .              .

----------

> 6%.       ?     ?


           "   ". ,     ( )   ,     ,      .

----------

?

----------


## 222

?

  ,       ,    1 ?     ?

     ,   ?

.

----------


## .

-       .  ,    .

----------


## K$enya

-   :              ?    2   ,

----------


## Larik

. .

----------


## Schumy

,       ,  ,   .  :

1.     20.06.2007 ( ,  6%, .).  2-     ...    2   . 
     ?!     2-      3 ?!       -  (100 .?!!)    -     ?

2.    2    , ..          10      2-  ? (?)
2.1.     100 + 50 .  . (   ?)  2  ,     .

3.   1    010, 040 ()  020, 050 ()       ?

4.   030 ( )     ,   ,   ,  ?

5.  ,     ()  (.) -  060 -          ? 

  ,  .

----------

,      ,     ,   ,     ( 1152017)    ,       10.07,   128  132.
 ,         10.07   ,         ?

----------

> ?


   19.02.2007 N 21
"              2007 "

    :
1.       21.12.2006 N 80 "              2007 ".

----------


## .

1.    -      9 .    100 ,    .     ,   :Smilie: 
2.     31 ,     
2.1.       
3. 
4. 
5. ,  .      2,          1

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## .

**,   10.07      ,   ,    .

----------


## .

** ,       58  05.08.2005.            .   ,    .      ,   .

----------

[QUOTE=.;51329286]           .QUOTE]

,  .
   N      ,       (    9  1995 . N 1389-).      .

----------

> ?
> 
>   ,       ,    1 ?     ?
> .


    1   ,   10-20-30 ,     1 .  .
    ,   ,  .      100 ,   - , .

----------


## 12

,  .
       .
         -4?

----------

> .


,     ?
-   ,  ,        ;
-     ;
-       /?

----------

*12*,                  ,          .

----------


## big2002

,    (     )  ()  ,       10.07.2007  62?
 1       . ,       , , , .   -      , ,  ?
, -,         ,     .

----------


## big2002

346.11.
               ,        . ,    ,       ,      ,               .

----------


## big2002

,    ,              .
   ,    ,        .

----------


## big2002

,    .
,        ,    ?

----------


## ORENZA

6%
  21  2007 .      .      9 ,    ? ?  , , .   ..

----------


## Larik

> ,    .
> ,        ,    ?


(      .      () ......

----------


## .

> 12,                  ,          .


 ,  ,      .         :Smilie: 
*ORENZA*,  ,

----------


## big2002

> (      .      () ......


              ,      ,    ,  .

       .    ,     , , .
 ,   .

----------


## big2002

,  1    ,   .

----------


## .

*big2002*,      .            . 
  -      .            .

----------


## big2002

, ,     .   :Smilie:

----------


## 78Ya

> ..!  ,       ..  ,   ,     ,    :     NN      200   1 ,       .  -   .


,     .         (   ).       .  +       200  500 -     .
    ,     ,  .
   ,        ,      2     50   , ?
., ,    ,      .

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## 78Ya

> 


   .   .     6 -   , ..          .   .      ,   .  :Cool:

----------


## **

.
     .
 .        \  13%  ,   ?
 .      .    ?   ,   ? 
 .

----------


## Larik



----------


## Micom

???      .   ???

----------


## .

.        http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## Micom

. -  .

----------

15%  17.08.07; - ;         (, ., .,,   ..)   91.     "0" (     ),   "0"  ""?  :Frown:

----------


## .



----------

2,  3          1  (.   . )

----------


## .

**,   2   ,    ? ,    ,    ,

----------


## BUX333

: 
  6%, : 
      ,
     (150 .) .     ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

.     2,   110.         .

----------


## Windfall

.
     15%
 -  ,  ,  .

 :
1.   ,  1,      ( 010  040).   ?    ?
2.  ,    .    ?
3.  ,  1. .   ?

----------


## .

1.    .   ,     .       (15%) 18210501020011000110
2.   
3.  001 ( 10)  010,   ,   .

----------


## ALEX

> 346.11.
> ,    ,       ,      ,               .


,     - ,    ,           (     -       )?      ...  18%    . 
,     ...

----------


## Windfall

, *.*, 



> 3.  ,  1. .   ?





> 3.  001 ( 10)  010,   ,   .


    (020) -      ?

----------


## .

>

----------


## IvanDusha

*.*    (   )   . 
(  6%  ,    3 )
1)    31.08   (    ) 04.10      3     ?
2)    (1 ) 
2.1)  01  04  18210501010011000110 ?
2.2)  02  05        ?
      (11)          ?
2.3)  03   6% - 0 ?
3)      3         ? 
4)        .   3     010 - , 060 - , 080 - 6%  , 130 -     080.  (  ) 0   ?

----------


## .

1.   4-.
2.1.   04 (  05 )   ,     
2.2. ,     
2.3. ,   0
3.      4 
4.

----------

- ,    ,        . 
 ,   - 15 ,   20-.
      ,    ?

----------


## .

1 000.       ,   ,

----------


## Larik

2-3   ........

----------

,            !     ... ,    ???

----------


## .

.  .

----------

! ... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
      ?    ,      -   ???     ,  ,       ?

----------

.
-  .     .




> ,  ,      ,  ( ,   !)       .     .


  ? 
  - .
     ,   (, ?)    .
 .
:          ,       ?

----------


## .

-1151058         ,          ,   2- ,  - ,   .  ,  4-   .

----------

, ,       1151085?
    . ..  ,     ,      ?

----------


## .

> -1151058         ,


     ,   ?    .    .




> , ,       1151085


   ,

----------


## melcatty

!
       .

   15%
 0,         .
    ,     . 
..  ?
        "0",    ""? 
     ?

----------


## IvanDusha

*.*  !  !

----------


## .

**,       .



> ,


 



> ,      -   ?


      .



> ,     .


  .   ,    .       - -

----------

,      .   .   ,        ?      ,     ,     ,    ?   ,    ,   .   ,        .       .    .       .

----------


## .

,   .   .  


> ,


 , .   ,    ?

----------

,   3 .   ,     2 .  (010 . 2 ., 060,080)            2 .   .1   030   ""  ?

----------

,  :
       () 1
 (, )     2
  5-      2
:    ?     2
       2,           1?
     1        .
!

----------

,     ...

----------


## AlexeyG

, 5     .      -        1  2  6 ,    1  2  9 .      1  2?!

----------


## Larik

,       2.

----------


## .

,           ?

----------

(  3- ).     ,   ,      .  ..
   .      .     ?

      . . (            .     .   3- ).

 ? 
1  (?)
2   ? 
3  -      (?)     ? - ...

      ? (     -.      : 45268588000  )

, ,

----------


## Larik

32   -     ,  .  - ?

----------


## .

.        ,   . 
,    
   ,    .

----------


## __

...

  ,   ,  /...

    -    ?
   6%.   .    ,        . ,    (  ).    ,     ()  ?
       ,    , ,    ,   -  .   ,     ?  " ()      "     (  .)?
...  ,     .   ,   ...

   , .     .   .    .

----------


## .

> ,


 .   ,      :Smilie:

----------

-.
   .ru/5/22/ 

 :
45268577000 -

  ,  ? (,    ,   ...       ...  :Smilie: )
   ...  ,   .

-------

       ?
 - ?    1C, -    (     1), ,  ...

----------


## Larik

-,     .    .
  32            (    ).   "0"     .
     .    .    .

----------

,  -  ? , ,      ? ,    ?   ....

,    ...

----------

.       .
 (6%)   ,  2
.120        .130, ?
        2- .
        3- .     1-.

2-.
.060 - 934744
.080 - 56085
.110 - 8098
.120 - 8927( -    1.)
.130 - 39060
  3.
.060 - 1926865
.080 - 115612
.110 - 13229
.120 - 39060
.130 - 63323(  8927  1.   )
 , .

----------


## ..

> ,        1,2 ?

----------


## JVM

() !      15000,     8693,       110  3  ???     ????????

----------

> () !      15000,     8693,       110  3  ???     ????????


7500

----------


## JVM

,     (),        .

----------


## .

> ,  -


  .
http://www.klerk.ru/rubricator/?2
      .   .

----------


## .

> 3.
> .060 - 1926865
> .080 - 115612
> .110 - 13229
> .120 - *39060*
> .130 - 63323


    -   . *  .130*

----------

Larik, .

    ...

 ,  ,     :Frown: 



> 32            (    ).


1.    ,     .
    .          . 

       ,    ?    ( )?

2.      -?
       ,   -   ,    ,   - (  ,   1000   )...

------
PS
-      .
I.    . . 
II.    [S]   [/S]       .    .
III.            + .
-------

3.  ,     ( )  ( ?   ?) ,    -? 

4.        ,     (  )? , -      (   ,    , , ?    , -  ...            .  ,   .)

----------


## Larik

I.    . .
II.            .( ,   , ).


    .  32     .

----------


## Reand

! , ,  !  :Wow:  
15% :
1- :     51994(. 130)
:    18695 (. 140)
9 :   : 58362 ( . 080)
. 120: 51994  33299(51994-18695) ???
. 130???
     120  130! !!!

----------


## .

*Reand*,  ,       . ,    .120?

----------

, Larik,  !

      ,   ...
   .
  ./document.php?id=24536&topic=prog_ur

     ?   ?

,         (     .     .) ,   .

---
  .
   ,  , 
       ...

----------


## .

.   +. 
    ,   :
1.             () 
2.        ( -, , ... , ,   ,       )
3. -   ,        
4.              ...

  ,     .     ,    ?

  ,               ?    (    ).

----------


## .

. 
  .    .

----------

,              .  .

----------

.!
            . 

        1 .    .    30-,     ..   ,    9   3 .          ?     ?
  : 
             ,       (  ,    )?    : " 18  2007  ,,"        (    )?

----------


## .

,     .

,  : 18210501020011000110

----------


## .

,     .

,    -: 18210501020011000110

----------


## .

> : " 18  2007  ,,"


    .  .            .    .

----------


## .

.!
   ,   :      -   ?

----------


## .

,       .    .

----------

?
,  ?
?
          " "   ?

----------


## .



----------

> ,       .    .


   ,       ,       . 
  ,   .
  !

----------

> **,       .
> 
>       .


  , ..

----------

-   .  :Smilie: 



> *.*    (   )   . 
> (  6%  ,    3 )
> 2)    (1 ) 
> 2.3)  03   6% - 0 ?
> 3)      3         ? 
> 4)        .   3     010 - , 060 - , 080 - 6%  , 130 -     080.  (  ) 0   ?





> 1.   4-.
> 2.3. ,   0
> 3.      4 
> 4.


   6%.    (  ).
:
1).  3.
  ,   .    ""  ? ,    ?    ""    4,   15%  (     6%)? 
2)..  ,   070, ?           ?
2)..  3,  4.        .  ? (   ,     6%,      4?)

----------


## .

1.    .     6%   15%,     .  - ,    .     ,   .  
2.      ,   .  4

----------


## AlexeyG

Larik 


> ,           ?


   -  !    ,     .  ,  . 

  -      .

5   ,   ,   2.   ?     :Frown:

----------


## .

.        ? 
 -  ?           , .

----------

> 1.    .     6%   15%,     .  - ,    .     ,   .  
> 2.      ,   .  4


.,    .
 ,   , ,   -   .  ,       ,     .      .
 ,   .
    . 
     . .  :Smilie:

----------


## nektopil

,     ,   **    .   ?

----------


## .



----------


## P&M

,       ,          ??? 
 :         ,       ???   ...

----------


## Larik

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## .

...
17.7 ()     . ,     , -             1-2. -   ,        ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

...   :Frown: 
     .    .

----------

> 17.7 ()     . ,     , -             1-2. *-   ,*        ?


    ? 
,   ,       .      ?

----------


## .

**,  * .*,  +.        .       .
* .*,        :Smilie:

----------

*1.   .*
  ?
  .    - : ,    ..
?


*2.*


> 12)     ,     () 
> (      ,     
>    ( .     19.12.2006 N 176)


  .    ,   ,   -  ? 


*3.*  -  ?      ?


--  ..!
    ,            .  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

1.     
2.    
3.   . .

----------

*.*, 
  .
      ?
    -      .

 .

----------


## .

http://www1.minfin.ru/buh/buh_zinpa_zak.htm

----------

2.       15%.    9 .- ,  1 . .  ???!!!!!.

----------

-    ?

----------

, ,        ?      .

----------

,       ?         ?     ?  ..,  .

----------

.

----------


## .

** ,   -?
**,      .        +   .

----------

1    ( )?  -       ?     . .

----------


## .

. ,   ,        ,  ?



> 


 ?

----------


## I_am

> 1  ,  .       .


  6%  , ..   ,               ?
..         ?

----------


## Drive

> ,   ,  .      100 ,   - , .


 !!  :Wow:  
 :yes:

----------


## .

*I_am*,          .            .      ,        .

----------

?    ?
, ,    ,       ..    ,    ?    . , .

----------


## 123321123

.                       .      (     )       14 (  ..)     . ..

----------


## .

> 


   ,      .   -    



> ,


 ,     ?           :Frown:

----------


## .

*123321123*,    " "?

----------


## 123321123



----------

..,    ..      .  .
..     ? 
 ,    1% ?
       , -   ?   ,    .

----------


## .

,  ,

----------


## .

> ,    1%


       ,     ,

----------


## Witus

, 

, , 6%
       ,             (  10-15)?

 !

----------

> , 
> 
> , , 6%
>        ,             (  10-15)?
> 
>  !


    ,      15 ...    ,   ,      -

----------


## glasshopper oy

.  ()       :
1.        1,2,3 ?
2. .1?
3.  2?
4.          . ?

----------


## .

2. 1,096
3.     2        ?
4.     ?  ,   371 (   1967  )     50%  .

----------


## glasshopper oy

1967       .  . 2  -.

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101305
  ,       .

----------


## glasshopper oy

.  ?     . .. 1  0,  0,  1?
     .

----------


## .

,     ?   . 
  .      .

----------


## glasshopper oy

> ,     ?



       ?

----------


## .

...     ,      ?     ?

----------


## glasshopper oy

> ...     ,      ?     ?


  ,        .        .
 : 1       6%.    .   .      .     ?       ?       ?        0?    6,9  12 ?

----------

.     .          ( ).    ,    ,    .

----------

> 1       6%.    .   .      .


       .




> ?


 ,     .



> ?






> 0?    6,9  12 ?


 ,    1 .

----------

> ,


,    .

----------

?

----------

- 1000,       5%   .

----------

(  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    25 
      10.07.2007 .62

----------


## .

**,     ,    ? 
  10.10.2007     ,    ,    .

----------

, ,     ,          2006,  2

----------


## .

?  ?

----------


## LexusRus

> **,     ,    ? 
>   10.10.2007     ,    ,    .


      ?         ?      6%               ?   ,   ...    ,     ?
++++++++++++++++++++

     9 .  6%.

,     33   .  ,       -      .   ,   ,       .  ,      ,   ,           .

               .       ,         ,  ,         ,        .

----------


## glasshopper oy

.  1   ? 1,241  1,096

----------


## .

1 - 1,096
.   5  2007 . N -6-02/451@       29.05.2007 N 03-11-02/151

----------


## .

> 


 ,  ?       ?   :Big Grin: 
*glasshopper oy*,         :Frown:

----------


## LexusRus

> ,  ?       ?


 =)))

    ,  ?=)

----------


## Anna11111

:                .      .        ""   ?



:





 2  2007 . N 03-11-04/3/381


   -        ""               ,   ,  .

 . 3 . 2 . 346.26     ( - )                     ,  ,  ()         -         ,      .

   . 1 . 346.28            ,     ,  ,      -,        ,  ,   .                ,         (. 2 . 346.28, . 3 . 346.32 ).

 ,             ,      .

, ,     ,              ,      , ,      .     ,        ,    ""         ,                             .

    ,       ,         ,  ,  ()         -        ,                         .







 - 

..

02.10.2007

----------

> #     (    ),  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.07 N 192) -   15 .  ,     !


    -4

----------

,

 ,         ,         (?)?
  ,             (   ..?)?

----------

! 

 .
  -     2005  (  ),    2   (  )          ,     ...

    2   ,      -  20       .      2   ??

    ?

----------


## .

> 2   ,      -  20       .      2   ?


      ,          .   -   .

----------

...
            ??
       10 ,        ,        , ,                 ...
 !

----------


## .

> , ,                 .


   ?        !       (    )   .      ,    ,        .

----------

., ,  ,   !!
    !

----------

, , ...        .    ,       PM?

----------


## .



----------

,    :Smilie:

----------


## Leva2000

!  :      2006.,   - .     1,2   .               .      2007.        .     1,2 -   ,  ,     .     ,    -  ?   ?   ?                .      . 
   !!!

----------

,  


> ?

----------

... ,         ? (  ,       ,    )

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,

----------


## .

?    ?        .

----------


## .

> ... ,         ? (  ,       ,    )


       ,        ,     (     ).   , ,  ,     .        ... +     .  24 ...
       ,     -  ,    /     ,     .

----------

-    (   )            (-)      .

----------

- ,     .

----------

-     ,    -.        ,    ...   ,        ,    ,   ,   .       ,   ,       -   :-),    ...

----------


## AlexeyG

*129-*
_ 15.      
1.  ,   ,          ,      ,          .         ,    .
   ,             ._

*   ?* 

..   4, .3 _,     ,      ,      .
_

       .15 .1     ,  \  ?

----------


## .

*AlexeyG*,     ,    . ,   ,    .   ,  .

----------

,   .          ,      .
       ,      2.
      ,       ,    .
  ,      ,    ,     .  ,          ,   ,  :-)
        :-).

----------


## AlexeyG

*129-*
_ 15.      
1.  ,   ,          ,      ,          .         ,    .
   ,             ._

*      . ?    ?    *  

,     ,  2   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## big2002

> .15 .1     ,  \  ?


    .    - ,        .
    (   ) -  ,   .

----------

-            ,      ,    :-)
   -             ,     ,          ,       .
      :-)

----------


## .

> .


     .      


> ,     ,      ...


 ,    ,   (,     ),    .    .
,    ,         :Big Grin:     .            .     .



> .


        .      .

----------

